# HH/H: Fahrtechnikseminar für Einsteiger



## Rabbit (27. August 2003)

==============================================
Da "Toni" verschiedene Dinge "Teilnehmerzahlabhängig" noch organisieren muss soll hier nochmal darauf hingewiesen werden, das noch ein paar Plätze frei sind!!!!!!

Freitag , 12/09 ist Meldungsschluss
==============================================

So, nun mal Butter bei die Fische. Hier nun das Angebot von Himbeertoni in einem eigenem Thema, ich denke so ist's besser.
Hier nochmal die Zusammenfassung.

*Programm:* 
(Anreise alternativ schon am Freitag möglich)

Sa., 20.09, 10:00 Uhr:
Kennlernfrühstück , etwas Theorie, dann raus und Praxis...
Zwischendurch gibt's eine Führung durch die heiligen Hallen von http://www.nicolai.net
... danach ne kleine Tour, leichtere und mittelschwere Singletrails, öfter halt und üben üben üben, Abends kleine Party   

So., 21.09, 9:00 Uhr:
Frühstück, 10:00 Uhr Start, Praxis,  dann je nach Wetter, Shuttle zum Deister oder Tour in der Region (ich sage nur auch sehr geil) je nach länge  wie ihr lust habt...........

*Kosten:*
O-Ton himbeertoni: ...für futter/ trank und die restlichen geschichten ... wird eine Umlage von * 20* erhoben.
Für die Anreise hat jeder selber zu sorgen.
Frühstück ist inklusiv, Mittags auf den Touren ist Selbstversorgung angesagt (2-3 Bananen und 'ne Handvoll Müsliriegel sollten's tun).
Samstagabend wird die örtliche Gastronomie oder eben das Stadtfest unsicher gemacht!

*Sonstiges:*
schlafen: bitte isomatte/schlafsack mitbringen 

duschen /sauna: denkt an grosse handtücher!!!!

futter/frühstück: Toni kauft ein (umlage)

leckere trinkgetränke: Toni kauft ein (umlage)

mineral/iso drinks: Bei Toni gibt's die ganze palette von xenofit (riegel auch) - selbstkostenpreis.

abends: futtern/saufen und feiern auf dem stadtfest.....bzw beim wirt meines vertrauens (zufällig bestes haus am platz, und partner unseres studios)

bei scheisswetter:werde versuchen das wir ne halle bekommen(für fahrtechnikübungen)...
touren werden dann zeitlich fexibel gestaltet.......

hochdruckreiniger, kompressor, rep.ständer ist alles da........

ich bekomme wenn ihr isomatten/luftmatten  und schlafsäcke mitbringt so  20 leute unter..............und duschen sind auch genug da......... 

zur planung der sache müsste ich aber ungefähr wissen wieviel  kommen (brauche wenns viele werden noch stationsleiter)
so mehr kann ich nicht tun.....jetzt seit ihr drann   toni

*Wo findet das ganze statt?*
Die Veranstaltung findet in 31061 Alfeld an der Leine statt. Das liegt etwa 60 km südlich von Hannover oder auch kurz hinter Hildesheim:







*Anmeldungen: (max. 27) *
_letzte Aktualisierung: 15.9, 11:53 Uhr_ 

(m) madbull
(m) Rabbit
(m) gage_ 
(w) Outbreak
(m) Janus
(w) Obrady
(m) Netghost
(w) mira
(w) Eichkatz
(m) H/WF-Honk
(w) Smiley
(m) Hoschi03
(m) Bischi (Stefan) Und warum ist eigentlich das m oder w so wichtig?!?  
(m) Lupi (wenn er bis dahin wieder ein Bike hat)
(m) Rochester
(m) Nicolai
(m) Marc (ist hier nicht im Forum registriert)
(m) Thol
(m) bofh_marc
(w) Wunny







+ 3 Heimschläfer

*Gerrits Shuttleservice mußte leider ersatzlos gestrichen werden!*

*Infos zur ORGA:*

gage_ = instructor/stationsleiter 

hoschi = stationsleiter

rabbit = stationsleiter 

madbull = stationsleiter Technik

himbeertoni = gesamtleitung/instructor/stationsleiter/putzfrau

hattrick = guide (sonntach)

Hier nun noch was ganz wichtiges:
*Haftungsausschluß:*
Jeder Teilnehmer nimmt an diesem Fahrtechnikseminar auf eigenes Risiko teil. Jegliche Haftungsansprüche werden ausgeschlossen. Außerdem sollte aus eigenem Interesse unbedingt ein Helm getragen werden.


----------



## Rabbit (27. August 2003)

Wie ich bereits erwähnte wäre auch ich an der Teilnahme an diesem "Seminar" interessiert und habe mich entsprechend in der Liste eingetragen. Ich würde meinen Platz aber bei Bedarf gerne einem "echten" Einsteiger überlassen!

Ausserdem würde ich natürlich gerne wieder den Soltau-Shuttle nutzen 

Gruß,
Harry


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## himbeertoni (27. August 2003)

wie ich schon geschrieben hatte, ist der workshop kostenlos.....
futter, und leckere trinkgetränke zu selbstkostenpreis 

unterbringung ist (wenn auch recht bescheiden) auch kostenlos.......

das ganze(unterbringung, theorie,party) findet in dem fitness-studio meiner freundin und mir statt.......das bedeutet ,duschen, sauna alles da..........

auch das ist von meiner seite kostenlos.....wäre aber nett wenn ihr , sofern ihr dies nutzt, eine kleine spende entrichtet .......

wasser und strom ist hier fürs studio alles andere als günstig....
wie gesagt.......kein muss,aber wäre lieb von euch !!!

Ich bitte alle, die teilnehmen wollen, mir eine pm zu schicken .......wäre etwas übersichtlicher für klein toni 

zu fragen wo usw werde ich noch genaue beschreibung reinstellen 

bis denn dann   toni


----------



## gage_ (27. August 2003)

Klasse!

Toni .. trag den Termin doch im "Last-Minute-Biking" ein, dann koennen sich die Leute bequem anmelden.

Bei dem "Leistungsumfang" denke ich, dass Ihr gerechtfertigterweise auch einen kleinen Pauschalbetrag pro Teilnehmer nehmen koennt. Fuer umme kommt man auch in HH in keine Sauna/Fitnessstudio ..


----------



## Outbreak (27. August 2003)

Das hört sich doch richtig gut an!  

Ich melde dann auch Janus und mich für das Seminar an! 

cu,

Martina


----------



## Rabbit (27. August 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von gage_ _
> *Klasse!
> 
> Toni .. trag den Termin doch im "Last-Minute-Biking" ein, dann koennen sich die Leute bequem anmelden...*


War das jetzt auch eine Anmeldung? Du könntest Toni doch sicher bei Theorie und Praxis ein wenig zur Hand gehen!


----------



## gage_ (27. August 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von Rabbit _
> *War das jetzt auch eine Anmeldung?*



Die kaeme dann ins LMB


----------



## Fritz Bodosondo (27. August 2003)

, daß ich wg. einer Hochzeit im Süden nicht dabeisein kann. Eine großartige Idee und ein super Angebot von Toni. Stellt Euch gut an, damit er das vielleicht irgendwann mal wieder anbietet  
Nochmal: wirklich tolles Engagement, Hut ab!

Gruß

Fritz


----------



## foxi (27. August 2003)

kann mich nur anschliessen, finde ich echt nett und ne tolle Sache die der himbeertoni da angeboten hat. Leider kann ich das WE nicht, bin sowieso auch am grübeln ob ich da richtig währe bei >10000 MTB-KM. Vielleicht gib es ja mal etwas für etwas Fortgeschrittene Leuts. Werde mich desweilen an gage_  seine Tips halten 
Falls ihr den Sonntag in den Deister fahrt, könnt ich mir gut vorstellen mal vorbeizuschauen


----------



## Netghost (27. August 2003)

Hmm okay ich meld mich dann auch mal an. 

Allerdings werd ich erst Sa morgen fahren können. Mal sehen wie früh ich los muss um bis um 10 dort zu sein. 

Kleine Frage: Da ich ich etwas "unnormale" Mäntel Drauf hab, Sollte ich mir vorher was anderes Drauf machen?


----------



## Mira (27. August 2003)

Ich bin auch dabei!! (Mal sehen, ob ich überhaupt noch mountainbiken kann)
Echt ein klasse Angebot!

Bezüglich der Anfahrt - anbieten würde sich für die Autolosen das Niedersachsen Ticket (5 Personen 21,- Bikes Extra) (oder wer nimmt mich autolose mit ?)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Netghost (27. August 2003)

Mira: Wenn du bereits bist Sa morgens früh aufzustehen, könnten wir zusammenfahren, nach Hannover isses net sonderlich weit 1 1/2 Stunden mit dem Zug, inkl Vorbereitung und anfahrt zu Bahnhof müsste 6 Uhr aufstehen eigentlich reichen. 

Es sei den irgend wer hat erbarmen mit uns und fährt Sa morgen?


----------



## Gerrit (27. August 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von Rabbit _
> *
> Ausserdem würde ich natürlich gerne wieder den Soltau-Shuttle nutzen
> *



Jo, auch hier bitte wieder alle, die Interesse haben, PM an mich schicken.

@Harry: Kannst du dafür auch sone Mitfahrerliste einrichten???

Wir können evtl. auch ab Harburg fahren, da ich ja eh da oben bin...wenn der Bus dann voll wird, fahrt ihr für 10,- pro Nase hin und zurück. Treffpunkt vielleicht Kärntner Hütte?? 
Da ich davon ausgehe, dass Rabbit und somit auch gage_  bei mir mitfahren werden, sind jetzt noch 3 Plätze frei.


cheers
gerrit


----------



## Netghost (27. August 2003)

WANN fährst du Gerrit????
 Sa oder Freitag??

Weil Zugverbindung sieht wie folgt aus:

 Bahnhof/Haltestelle    Datum                Zeit        Produkte       
 Wedel(Holst)               20.09.03    ab    06:23    S 1 

Hamburg-Altona(S)      20.09.03     an    06:50   

Hamburg-Altona           20.09.03    ab    07:15    InterCity 
Fahrradmitnahme *reservierungspflichtig*, Fahrradmitnahme begrenzt möglich, BordBistro   

Hannover Hbf               20.09.03    an    08:58    

Hannover Hbf               20.09.03    ab    09:19    RegionalBahn 
Fahrradmitnahme begrenzt möglich   

Alfeld(Leine)                 20.09.03   an    10:07    


Somit würde frühstück ausfallen (bei meinem Gewicht wohl auch besser  )


----------



## Rabbit (27. August 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von Netghost _
> *WANN fährst du Gerrit????
> *


Wenn ich Gerrit richtig verstanden habe (anderer Thread), dann wollte er auch bereits am Freitag anreisen.

Ich war dann mal so frei die Plätze im Shuttle auszubuchen, denn es ist ja nicht nur Gregor, den ich mitbringen würde, auch Meik sitzt ja vorraussichtlich in meinem Auto.

*Aber:*
Da es ja scheinbar auch unmotirisierte Interessierte hier gibt, würde ich in diesem Falle auch mit Gregor und Meik in meinem Wagen fahren, so daß 3 Plätze wieder frei wären im Shuttle.


----------



## OBRADY (27. August 2003)

Ich bin begeistert und auf jeden Fall dabei ( Danke Rabbit für die Einplanung........!!!) Dies ist also eine Anmeldung.
Superideee von Toni .
Ich könnte auch fahren und auf jeden Fall noch ein Bike+Fahrer/in
mitnehmen.Würde ggf. gerne am Freitag losfahren damit ich Sa. nicht so früh aufstehen muß.
Gruß Anja


----------



## himbeertoni (27. August 2003)

genau an dem we ist in der schönen kleinen stadt alfeld auch noch stadtfest.........wir brauchen keine party machen wir gehen zu einer hin   

jeder so lange wie er mag oder kann, aber wehe ich sehe ausfallerscheinungen am sonntach  


big greetz , toni the himbeer


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Hattrick (27. August 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von foxi _
> *kann mich nur anschliessen, finde ich echt nett und ne tolle Sache die der himbeertoni da angeboten hat. Leider kann ich Samstag nicht... Falls ihr den Sonntag in den Deister fahrt, könnt ich mir gut vorstellen mal vorbeizuschauen *



Da möchte ich mich als Local anschliessen. Sonntag im Deister wäre ich evtl. dabei. Ein paar Trails kenne ich ja


----------



## H/WF-Honk (27. August 2003)

Na, da's langsam voller wird, melde ich mich doch auch gleich mal an!
"Reise" Samstag an, so weit isses ja nich von Hannover. Fänds nicht schlecht, wenn wir Sonntag in den Deister shuttlen würden, da ich mich da bislang - für nen Hannoveraner - nur sehr schlecht auskenne - Auch wenn gegen die Alfelder 7 Mtns. sicherlich auch nichts einzuwenden ist...  
Also, freu mich schon, mal n paar Leute aus dem Forum kennen zu lernen  

Grüße


----------



## *blacksheep* (27. August 2003)

Hi Leute,

sollte jemand die Möglichkeit haben zwei Bikes in seinem Bus/Kombi/Flugzeug unterzubringen, könnte ich noch zwei Personen in meinem kleinen Autochen unterbringen.

Vielleicht kann das jemand einrichten....  

Lieben Gruss,

Janus


----------



## Gerrit (27. August 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von Janus _
> *...Möglichkeit haben zwei Bikes in seinem Bus/Kombi/Flugzeug unterzubringen.... *




hmmm...5 bikes kriege ich in meinen Bus, ohne irgendwas zu demontieren. Sollte wirklich Bedarf sein, fängt die Tour eben mit *extrem bike stapeling* an. Und wenn es doch nicht reicht, kann ich zur Not noch nen 3m Anhänger (ja, mit Hochplane) ranbammeln....Platznot ade  

cheers
gerrit


----------



## Pan (27. August 2003)

Nicht das ich Fahrtechnik nötig hätte...oder irgendjemanden ob dieses mit Sicherheit grandiosen Ereignisses (das es mit Sicherheit werden wird - dazu kenn ich die meisten Jungs und Mädels zu genau) beneiden würde. 
Kein Gedanke, dass ich meine Buddys mal wieder in den Arm nehmen kann. Nein, es ist auch nicht das mir nach zig Wochen Bike-Abstinenz der Sinn nach Freiheit und Abenteuer stehen würde...MITNICHTEN!!!!

Ich könnte einfach nur kotzen!!!

Ich hab nämlich keine Zeit. 

@ himbeertoni: Banause!!!! Hättste nich Himmelfahrt mit in den Harz kommen können???? Denke, Du wirst viel Spaß mit der Truppe haben....


----------



## Netghost (28. August 2003)

NEWS: ich hab noch mal auf meine Urlaubsplan in der Firma geguckt und wisst ihr was??

ICH HAB DA URLAUB!!!!!!!!!!!11111einseinseinhundertelf
Ich kann also doch am Freitag fahren. Also rabbit ich möcht bei Gerrit mitfahren, trag mal ein


----------



## himbeertoni (28. August 2003)

einige dinge die noch unklar zu sein scheinen:

schlafen: bitte isomatte/schlafsack mitbringen 

duschen /sauna: denkt an grosse handtücher!!!!

futter/frühstück: ich kaufe ein und mache ne umlage

leckere trinkgetränke :ich kaufe ein und mache auch hier ne umlage (was für bier trinkt der "beiker" von heute denn so?)

mineral/iso drinks: habe die ganze palette von xenofit hier (riegel auch) selbstkostenpreis.

abends:futtern/saufen und feiern auf dem stadtfest.....bzw beim wirt meines vertrauens (zufällig bestes haus am platz, und partner unseres studios)

bei scheisswetter:werde versuchen das wir ne halle bekommen(für fahrtechnikübungen)...
touren werden dann zeitlich fexibel gestaltet.......

hochdruckreiniger, kompressor, rep.ständer ist alles da........

eine frage noch, was haltet ihr von einer fixen umlage?? wäre das oki ??(ist für die orga etwas einfacher)


big greetz, toni 
www.befit-alfeld.de
(sorry pan, so gings mir/uns himmelfahrt)


----------



## Outbreak (28. August 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von himbeertoni _
> *
> eine frage noch, was haltet ihr von einer fixen umlage?? wäre das oki ??(ist für die orga etwas einfacher)
> big greetz, toni *



Fixe Umlage finde ich ok! Sonst geht nachher das Zählen los  

cu,

Outbreak


----------



## cauw (28. August 2003)

hy toni,

geile Idee. 
Das du nach Sonntag noch fahren darfst 
War noch ziemlich geil dank Deistersause! 32km 970hm durch den Deister 
Wenn noch Platz ist merk mich mal vor, ich sach morgen Bescheid.

Gruß Cauw


----------



## biker_tom (28. August 2003)

Moin Moin,

wäre sehr gerne dabei, nur leider bin ich ab dem 15.9. bis 29.9 im Urlaub und kann daher nicht teilnehmen.

Mal eine weitere Anregung. 

es sind mit sicherheit viele von euch, die nicht unbedingt den ganzen winter durch fahren werden, oder? wenn ich denn so auf meinen Kalender schaue, dann sind bis ende März einschließlich Urlaub nur noch 5 WE's ab November, an denen keine größeren Termine anliegen, also Freizeitstreß pur. Und da mein Arbeitgeber meint, das wir ja locker die Arbeit für drei und mehr leute zu zweit schaffen, bin ich fast nie vor 18:30-19 Uhr aus dem Büro wenn ich gegen 8 Uhr anfange, also wird es mit abend bike auch nichts.



Zu meinem eigentlichen Vorschlag, solch ein Seminar im Kommenden Frühjahr einfach mal zu wiederholen. vielleicht weit hergeholt, aber es kommen doch mit Sicherheit wieder ein paar Biker dazu......


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## madbull (28. August 2003)

Fixe Umlage: Klaro!

Bier: JEVER!!!!  

Alles andere:     

Vorfreude: MAXIMAL!  


P.S.: 
@ foxi: Ich denke, ALLE können da fahrtechnisch noch etwas dazulernen (OK, außer Gregor vielleicht...   ), es müssen ja nicht alle dieselben Übungen machen! Und auch im Gelände müssen ja nicht alle an derselben Stelle üben (geht bei der Menge ja gar nicht). Dann sind eben die einen noch an der Stufe am Ende des Frankwegs und die anderen beim freien Fall in den Bombenkrater...   

@ himbeertoni: Wäre es nicht vielleicht eine gute Idee, allen (und vor allem den wirklichen Einsteigern) "Hausaufgaben" aufzugeben bis zum besagten Wochenende? Also Sachen, die man gut oder sogar besser alleine üben kann und die vielleicht sogar etwas zeitintensiver sind wie Balancieren, auf der Linie fahren oder ähnliches. Die Fortgeschrittenen können ja Wheelies üben und Gregor 720°-Turns machen oder was weiß ich...  
Wäre doch auch nicht schön, wenn man das ganze Wochenende nur versucht, sich auf dem Rad zu halten ohne umzufallen...   

P.P.S.: Gregor und Mira im Shuttle wäre super - die dünnsten müssen nämlich rückwärts fahren...  (INSIDER  ) ...


----------



## himbeertoni (28. August 2003)

wohlwollend prüfen  

 toni


----------



## himbeertoni (28. August 2003)

es haben sich noch drei local einsteiger angemeldet , 1m 2w( gut für die mädelsquote, evtl. eigene gruppe)

schlafen aber at home, von daher keine panik.....noch genug plätze frei!!!



 toni


----------



## H/WF-Honk (28. August 2003)

Also, falls es zu Platzproblemen kommen sollte, kann ich auch zum Pennen nach Hause fahren...

Wobei, wenns Jever gibt, vielleicht doch nicht   
Kanns schon kaum erwarten...


----------



## Rabbit (28. August 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von himbeertoni _
> *... 1m 2w( gut für die mädelsquote, evtl. eigene gruppe)*


Oh oh, das kann jetzt nach hinten losgehen, ich kenne da mind. zwei "Mädels", die brauchen und wollen auch gar keine "Extrabehandlung" 

Und weil die [insider=ON] Parität [/insider] ja scheinbar von Interesse ist  habe ich die Teilnehmerliste mal entsprechend modifiziert 
Bei zwei Teilnehmern war ich mir allerdings (noch) nicht ganz sicher, Einsprüche bitte an mich 

@himbeertoni: Wenn es Probleme bei der Beschaffung des Bieres (Jever) geben sollte, so könnten wir das natürlich direkt von der Küste mitbringen. Alternativ wird aber sicher auch jeder gerne die Lokalspezialität trinken.
Für ganz Hartgesottene bringen wir auch gerne ein Six-Pack Holsten oder Astra mit


----------



## gage_ (28. August 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von madbull _
> *Wäre doch auch nicht schön, wenn man das ganze Wochenende nur versucht, sich auf dem Rad zu halten ohne umzufallen...*



Genau das ist eigentlich mein Credo! 

Diesem folge ich einfach nur, Fahrtechnik hab ich auch nicht drauf, ich kann also sicher auch noch was lernen. Notfalls schliesse ich mich bei den Wheelies an.


----------



## Netghost (28. August 2003)

Fixe Umlagen: Super, wann kannst du etwa sagen wieviel es wird? damit ich in ruhe planen kann.

Rabbit: warum bekommt gage_  immer n smilie hintendran? 
Und Gregor (welchen Nick hat Gregor?) scheint ja ein hammerfahrer zu sein, nach euren Kommentaren zu Urteilen, dann kann er ja von HH nach Hannoer nebenherfahren, so als Ausdauertraining, dann is wieder n platz bei Gerrit frei  (me runs)

Madbull: Das mit den Hausaufgaben wäre eventuell nicht das schlechteste, es ist nur die Frage was die einzelnen machen könnten, ich selber wüßte nicht was ich in der Stadt üben sollte. und Downhills falsch runterballern kann jeder (und dann im Krankenhaus wieder aufwachen). 

Gerrit: Ich wäre dafür das du den Anhänger gleich mit einplanst das man eventuell noch seinen rucksack reintun kann *pfiffel*

Naja saufen werd ich nicht soviel (wenn überhaupt) und wenn dann nur Met welchen ich dann aber selbst mitbringe, Bier ist mir zu gewöhnlich... (me runs schneller)


----------



## himbeertoni (28. August 2003)

zum thema geschlecht : sicher nur reine w-gruppe wenn das auch deren wunsch ist!!!

zum thema erfahrung: es ist und bleibt ein "einsteigerfahrtechnikworkshop" allerdings mit ibc festival-athmo 
da soll ja nicht nur was gelehrt werden(aber auch!!!!), es geht ja auch darum in zeiten von ellenbogengesellschaft und "ich"verständnis den einsteigern und alleinbikern die wärme  nähe, und geborgenheit der ibc-familie näher zu bringen.........

desweiteren dient dieses treffen der unterstützung im norden beheimateter getränke hersteller deren namen ich wohl nicht weiter aufführen muss, oder ?............
.........ich denke und hoffe das die erfahrenen biker unter uns an diesem we ihrer doch so wichtigen sozialen rolle gerecht werden und mit guten beispiel vorran ,im gelände ,auf dem trail und  nicht zuletzt auch an der theke immer ein aufmunterndes wort für jene haben werden, die sich nach langem herumirren doch noch dem schönsten aller hobbys zugetan haben....dem biken!!!!!!



 toni


----------



## gage_ (28. August 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von Netghost _
> *Und Gregor (welchen Nick hat Gregor?) scheint ja ein hammerfahrer zu sein, nach euren Kommentaren zu Urteilen, dann kann er ja von HH nach Hannoer nebenherfahren, so als Ausdauertraining, dann is wieder n platz bei Gerrit frei*



Das bin ich ... ich taeusche mit dem  im Gesicht aber immer nur Ausdauer vor, auch wenn ich schon total kaputt bin. Alles nur Schall und Rauch.

Gregor.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Rabbit (28. August 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von Netghost _
> *Rabbit: warum bekommt gage_  immer n smilie hintendran?
> Und Gregor (welchen Nick hat Gregor?)*


gage_ ... Gregor ... liegt das denn soweit auseinander (zähle einfach mal die 'g')? 

Und der bekommt nicht immer ein , nur hier, weil er sich eigentlich ja _ausschließlich_ nur im LMB eintragen wollte, in welchem es für dieses Event immer noch keinen Eintrag gibt (wieso auch, hat ja mit Last-Minute auch wenig zu tun).
Und ich habe ihn halt einfach in die 'meine' Liste eingetragen


----------



## himbeertoni (28. August 2003)

ich dachte da so an 20 euronen für futter/ trank und die restlichen geschichten.............ist das okay oder zuviel ?

toni


----------



## Outbreak (28. August 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von himbeertoni _
> *ich dachte da so an 20 euronen für futter/ trank und die restlichen geschichten.............ist das okay oder zuviel ?
> 
> toni *



no prob


----------



## Gerrit (28. August 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von himbeertoni _
> *ich dachte da so an 20 euronen für futter/ trank und die restlichen geschichten.............ist das okay oder zuviel ? *




*Mit Bier* ???? Nicht, das du da noch drauflegst  

Deine Eingabe in Sachen "Einsteigerworkshop" finde ich ebenfalls sehr sinnig. Das war ja auch der Grundgedanke für diese Veranstaltung. 

BTW: Wheelies versuche ich schon seit über 20 Jahren, der letzte Versuch endete mit einer A****-bombe auf den harten Feldweg (f****klickies) bei ~35km/h 

cheers
gerrit


----------



## Rabbit (28. August 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von himbeertoni _
> *ich dachte da so an 20 euronen für futter/ trank und die restlichen geschichten ...*


20 EUR für "all inclusiv", das ist OK. 
Besonderst gespannt bin ich dann ja auf die *restlichen geschichten*
(bekommen die "erfahrenen Biker" da eine besondere Behandlung?)


----------



## Thol (28. August 2003)

Das hört sich alles verdammt gut an  , nur leider ereilt mich das gleiche Schicksal wie Pan:

*Ich kann an dem Wochenende nicht !!!*  

 @all viel Spass und ich hoffe, das ihr das Erlernte später an uns Daheimgebliebenen weitergebt  !!!

viele Grüsse
Olaf


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## himbeertoni (28. August 2003)

beinhaltet........duschen,sauna und der gleichen.......nen stripperpärchen liegt da nicht drinn für die kohle


----------



## gage_ (28. August 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von himbeertoni _
> *das ganze*(unterbringung, theorie,*party*) findet in dem fitness-studio *meiner freundin und mir* statt.......das bedeutet ,duschen, sauna *alles* da..........
> 
> auch das ist von meiner seite *kostenlos*.....wäre aber *nett* wenn ihr , sofern ihr dies nutzt, eine *kleine spende* entrichtet .......


----------



## Rabbit (28. August 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von himbeertoni _
> ...nen stripperpärchen liegt da nicht drinn für die kohle  [/B]


Ahh, da weiß aber einer, wo der *Hase*  langläuft.
Aber Sauna und Duschen ist ja auch schon OK!
Stellt sich nur wieder die Frage, was dergleichen ist. 

@Thol: Schade Olaf, dann beim nächsten Mal!


----------



## himbeertoni (28. August 2003)

abreise ist auch am montag möglich.....ergo sonntach 

wenn freitag noch jemand hilft , könnte ich auch noch ein bischen mehr platz schaffen   genug *lehrer* wären ja da..........

und nen paar mehr people fallen dann auch nicht mehr ins gewicht ...

toni


----------



## Giant69 (28. August 2003)

Moin!
Also am Sonntag im Deister wär ich auch dabei, Samstag allerdings auf nem 40sten Geburtstag,würde mich freuen mit den ganzen Bekannten u. Unbekannten mal wieder richtig Spass zu haben,Dauergrinsen....
Morgen mit Foxi u. Hattrick auch in den Deister,kleine Feierabendrunde(mit neuem Dirtbike),
Gruss,    Jan


----------



## cauw (28. August 2003)

so toni,

terminkalender gecheckt und fest gestellt: *ich kann nicht*  
maximal am sonntag im deister!

wünsch euch allen viel spaß beim fahrtechniktraining, leberzerstören etc.......

gruß uwe


----------



## Lupi (28. August 2003)

Hallo,

wenn ich bis dahin wieder ein Rad habe , wäre ich auch gerne dabei.


----------



## wunny (28. August 2003)

hallihallo,...

super arrangement  von toni.... nur leider bin ich noch den ganzen nächsten monat im prüfungsstress .... 


Ich wünsch euch allen ganz viel spaß dabei..... 

Vielleicht gibt es ja irgendwann eine ähnliche tour....  

cy wunny


----------



## Netghost (29. August 2003)

20 Euro? Jo geht klar, obwohl ich glaube das du damit nicht hinkommen wirst.


----------



## himbeertoni (29. August 2003)

!!!!!!!!SEID FROH!!!!!!!!!!

es wäre sicher auch nicht schön unter soviel (im moment 17) total netten und klasse leuten zu sein........miteinander lecker zu frühstücken.....mit frischen brötchen auf dem tisch, eine tasse heißen leckerduftenden kaffee in der hand zu fachsimpeln, nach einem tag voller super erfahrungen und das gefühl die eine oder andere unsicherheit jetzt wesentlich besser bewältigen zu können, die vieleicht durchgefrorenen muskeln von diesem sonnigen aber doch kalten herbsttag in der sauna zu regenerieren, im hinterkopf das morgen noch ein klasse tag im  superspot deister auf einen wartet... und nach der sauna in grosser runde glücklich und zufrieden mit gesundem hunger auch noch aufs stadtfest gehen zu müssen mit all seinen kulinarischen verlockungen die man sich redlich verdient hätte........und mit all den ibc people ne klasse party zu feiern..........

echt.....seid froh....... das ihr ne ausrede habt!!!!!!! 

                      

 toni


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Buddy (29. August 2003)

Ich kann noch nicht 100 %ig zusagen, aber ich denke, ich bin auch dabei 

Gruß, Rick


----------



## hoschi03 (29. August 2003)

Moin!

Ich freu mich auch schon riesig auf das Weekend  

endlich mal mit einer Horde durch den Wald brausen und dazu noch was lernen  

Und für alles andere wird auch noch gesorgt ............ich sag nur 

Danke Toni  

Dann wollen wir uns alles mal wünschen das .................gutes Wetter ist und nicht so wie Heute 

Dann


----------



## Smiley (29. August 2003)

Toni ist ne super Idee von Dir!  
     

Ich freue mich auch schon riesig auf das Wochenende...


wer freut sich noch    

los lasst mal sehen!    

Hoschi ist der erste und ich die zweite in der Runde der sich freut, noch wer???

Los nun seit nicht so müde...wie soll das erst beim Seminar sonst werden   

Gruß na ich


----------



## Eichkatz (29. August 2003)

> Hoschi ist der erste und ich die zweite in der Runde der sich freut, noch wer???



nach schau mal wer sich das noch freut 
                             


so nun werd ich da mal mein problem in die runde schmeißen

wer könnte mich (bike) denn an dem freitag (abends  wegen job) von hh mitnehmen?? ?
geht da vielleicht was??? 
bei janus ist fürs bike ja kein Platz mehr 
im auto vielleicht ???

Viele Grüße
Eichkatz


----------



## himbeertoni (29. August 2003)

also öfter mal reinschauen!!!!

weil ich nicht zu hoffen gewagt habe das der "wörkschopp" son anklang findet und jetzt schon praktisch ausgebucht ist/wäre 
und wir eh in kleineren gruppen fahrtechnik üben, habe ich mich kurzer hand entschlossen noch 7 plätze zusätzlich einzuplanen!!!!

mit den 3 local einsteigern von hier (schlafen zu hause) wären das denn 30 biker !!! 

mehr geht organisatorisch wirklich nicht mehr ohne probs !!!


mal kurz zur orga:

gage = instructor/stationsleiter 

hoschi= stationsleiter

rabbit=stationsleiter 

meine wenigkeit= gesamtleitung/instructor/stationsleiter/putzfrau

hattrick=guide(sonntach)


@rabbit, wenn du bitte so nett wärst und die 7 plätze noch einträgst......





 tonilein


----------



## Gerrit (29. August 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von himbeertoni _
> *
> gage = instructor/stationsleiter
> *



  Bombenkraterman   

Toni, beschreib'doch bitte mal grob, wie das Training selbst (das Rahmenprogramm haben wir ja   ) abläuft?

So ne Art Zirkeltraining von Station zu Station? Hab' ja noch nie nem MTB-Lehrer auf die Finger geschaut  

cheers
gerrit


----------



## Wraith (29. August 2003)

Hi,

da ich auch dabei bin  , die Frage, wer noch mit dem Zug fährt oder evtl. noch einen Platz in seinem Wagen hat (inkl. Bike)?!?
Beteiligung an den Spritkosten selbstverständlich.

Anreise wäre mir eigentlich egal, vorzugsweise natürlich Freitag.

Zum weiteren Verlauf noch die Frage, ob Nahrungsmittel besser mitgebracht werden sollten?


----------



## Rabbit (29. August 2003)

!!!Aktualisiert!!!
Ich habe in meinem Eingangsbeitrag mal alle von Toni gegebenen Informationen zusammengetragen!
Ausserdem den Ort der Veranstaltung angegeben, genauere Anreisemodalitäten wie z.B. die konkrete Adresse und vielleicht ein Ortsplanen werden noch von Toni bekanntgegeben.

Ich hoffe bei eingehendem Studium des Eingangsbeitrages werden nun alle Fragen beantwortet! 

Gruß,
Harry


----------



## Netghost (30. August 2003)

Rabbit vileicht solltest du noch mal die fixe Umlage mit 30  reinschreiben dann wären alle Infos in einem Post zusammengefasst.

/: Wargh, ich muss hart kämpfen um dem Drang nicht zu unterliegen JETZT schon meine sachen zu packen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## himbeertoni (30. August 2003)

das es nicht falsch zu verstehen ist...........

@ alle........die "reserviert" plätze sind noch FREI.........kann leicht falsch verstanden werden !!!!!!

!!!!!abreise ist, wer zeit hat, auch noch montag möglich!!!!!

@ rabbit .....bitte ändern !!!!!!


@ wraith .....das würde zu grosses durcheinander geben........
habe jemanden hier der für frühstück sorgt...........

@ alle.........es wird in kürze auch noch ein plan geben was          
ungefähr gemacht wird 


...............weitere detailfragen per pm bitte...........





  toni


----------



## Miller (30. August 2003)

Klasse !!

Ich würde mich Euch gerne anschließen, hatte schon länger vor mich mal mit
den Leuten in und um Hamburg zu treffen!

Gruß Martin


----------



## Iron-Gun-D (30. August 2003)

das hoert sich nach richtig viel Spass an, aber eigentlich wollte ich am Sonntag das Rennen in Ratzeburg bestreiten.

Bis dahin ist ja noch ein wenig Zeit zum Ueberlegen 

Wirklich super, geniale Idee, und ein Technikseminar ist immer zu gebrauchen.

  IGD


----------



## himbeertoni (30. August 2003)

so jetzt mal in loser reihenfolge was wir so machen werden 

.......erstmal ein bischen theorie über grundlegendes, technik und fitness.........

      dann praxis mit viel balance+fahrtechnikübungen(richtig bremsen, hindernisse,wurzeln, steine, geländestufen,treppen usw usw)

für alle die da relativ sicher sind....kommt noch springen usw. dazu........ 
(soll sich ja keiner langweilen)

auf den trails werden wir das ganze versuchen umzusetzen, dort auch mit sektionen die man ruhig öfter probieren kann und sollte!


wenn noch zeit ist an einem der beiden tage kommt noch etwas technik praxis dazu....einstellungen.......notrep (incl. schlauchwechseln....wo ich sicher bin das einige das noch nicht gemacht haben, wenn jetzt das nörgeln anfängt machen wir ne feste station draus*fg)

              !!!!!!und noch was grundlegendes!!!!!!!

ich appeliere an alle teilnehmer die schon etwas weiter sind den  absoluten einsteigern mit rat und tat beiseite zu stehen!!!
es wird keine show der eitelkeiten oder selbstverständlichkeiten   und niemand wird hier ausgelacht!!!

und ich will an dieser stelle schonmal den ganzen alten hasen supervielen dank sagen, das sie so klasse helfen dieses weekend aus dem boden zu stampfen!!!!!










 toni


----------



## Wraith (30. August 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von himbeertoni _
> *so jetzt mal in loser reihenfolge was wir so machen werden
> 
> [...]
> ...



Nörgel, nörgel. 
Nein, im ernst. An den Themen "Schaltung" und "Felgenbremsen" hätte ich nichts einzuwenden.


----------



## himbeertoni (30. August 2003)

,läuft eigentlich eh unter "einstellungen" am bike  

bg, toni


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## *blacksheep* (30. August 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von himbeertoni _
> *,läuft eigentlich eh unter "einstellungen" am bike
> 
> bg, toni *



Ach, da kann man was einstellen??  

Frei nach Tim Taylor: MEHR POWER!! HAR HAR HAR!!!  

Bis denne! *freu*

Gruss von

Janus


----------



## Bischi (30. August 2003)

> ich appeliere an alle teilnehmer die schon etwas weiter sind den absoluten einsteigern mit rat und tat beiseite zu stehen!!!



Kein Ding


----------



## Rabbit (30. August 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von Bischi _
> *Kein Ding  *


Bischi, er hat damit die erfahrenen Teilnehmer angesprochen, die sollen sich um die Einsteiger kümmern, nicht umgekehrt!


----------



## Bischi (30. August 2003)

5 Verwarnungspunkte wegen Insubordination!!!


----------



## gage_ (30. August 2003)

Bischi .. Du hier und nicht in Hollywood?


----------



## Bischi (30. August 2003)

Man mag´s kaum glauben was?!?    Hatte viel um die Ohren in der letzten Zeit...  neuer Job und so...  werd´ mich jetzt aber wieder vermehrt hier und in real life blicken lassen


----------



## Mira (30. August 2003)

Bitte was ist ein "Stationsleiter"??? 
Hört sich irgendwie unangenehm an (wird doch keine Irrenhausausflug, oder?). Sollte ich mich doch noch schnell abmelden?


----------



## Bischi (30. August 2003)

Ich denke die Bezeichnung Instruktor triffts wohl besser 

öhmmm...  was ich mich jedesmal wieder frage Mira...  was ist mit Deiner Signatur los? Da ist ja sooooooooooo ein Höhenunterschied drin


----------



## Wraith (30. August 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von Rabbit _
> *
> Bischi, er hat damit die erfahrenen Teilnehmer angesprochen, die sollen sich um die Einsteiger kümmern, nicht umgekehrt!   *



Also ich kann den Profis auch noch so einiges beibringen. Z. B., wie man an der Ampel in Zeitlupe umkippt, weil man die SPD-Auslösung zu stark eingestellt hat oder wie man bei einem fast 2m breiten Pfad trotzdem den rechten oder linken Baum rammt.


----------



## Bischi (30. August 2003)

> oder wie man bei einem fast 2m breiten Pfad trotzdem den rechten oder linken Baum rammt



Das kann ich auch  (nur zur info..  der baum stand _links_ )


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## gage_ (30. August 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von wraith _
> *Nein, im ernst. An den Themen "Schaltung" und "Felgenbremsen" hätte ich nichts einzuwenden. *



Ich bin sicher Mad-Meik-Bull wuerde sich mit Freuden mit allen Interessierten im Bereich Biketechnik auseinandersetzen ...

... anders ausgedrueckt, wenn irgendwo ein Werkzeug aufklappt, ist sowieso nicht zu vermeiden, dass er sich einmischt


----------



## himbeertoni (31. August 2003)

hi zusammen, hattrick und meine wenigkeit suchen für die pre-scout-tour deister noch jemand (sollte noch  relativer anfänger sein) um zu sehen was so machbar wäre........wenn jemand lust hat....melden!!!!

 toni


----------



## *blacksheep* (31. August 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von himbeertoni _
> *hi zusammen, hattrick und meine wenigkeit suchen für die pre-scout-tour deister noch jemand (sollte noch  relativer anfänger sein) um zu sehen was so machbar wäre........wenn jemand lust hat....melden!!!!
> 
> toni *



Moin Toni,

(Relativer) Anfänger bin ich, Lust habe ich sowieso und gemeldet hab ich mich hiermit auch!  


Grüße,

Janus


----------



## gage_ (31. August 2003)

Janus .. Falls Ihr das naechstes WE macht, und Du noch einen Platz im Auto hast, wuerde ich gerne mitkommen


----------



## H/WF-Honk (31. August 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von himbeertoni _
> *hi zusammen, hattrick und meine wenigkeit suchen für die pre-scout-tour deister noch jemand (sollte noch  relativer anfänger sein) um zu sehen was so machbar wäre........wenn jemand lust hat....melden!!!!
> 
> toni *



Bin bestimmt Euer Mann (rel. Anfänger  ) und kann immer schnell im Deister sein  
Sagt mal bitte, was für einen Termin Ihr plant...


----------



## Gerrit (31. August 2003)

Moin,

ich werde mit Pan eine Selbsthilfegruppe gründen, da ich meine Teilnahme blöderweise absagen muss. Es gibt da ein nettes Wort mit S, aber was soll's.

Gerrit (der jetzt irgendwas zerdreschen wird)


----------



## *blacksheep* (31. August 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von gage_ _
> *Janus .. Falls Ihr das naechstes WE macht, und Du noch einen Platz im Auto hast, wuerde ich gerne mitkommen  *



[IRONIE] Nein, Du bist kein Anfänger! Dich nehm ich nicht mit![/IRONIE]

 

Klar, falls das nächstes WE (würde bei mir ohnehin nur Sonntags klappen) stattfinden sollte, ist Dir ein Platz in meinem Wägelchen sicher...  

Gruss,

Janus


----------



## Rabbit (31. August 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von Janus _
> *Klar, falls das nächstes WE (würde bei mir ohnehin nur Sonntags klappen) stattfinden sollte, ist Dir ein Platz in meinem Wägelchen sicher...  *


Und wie kommt sein Bike in den Deister?


----------



## *blacksheep* (31. August 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von Rabbit _
> *
> Und wie kommt sein Bike in den Deister?   *



Auf meinem Heckträger natürlich!  

Gruss,

Janus


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## nicolai (1. September 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von gage_ _
> *... anders ausgedrueckt, wenn irgendwo ein Werkzeug aufklappt, ist sowieso nicht zu vermeiden, dass er sich einmischt  *



Mir hat er damit die Tour gerettet. Im Harz ist mir das Schaltauge ausgerissen, er hat sich komplett allein drum gekümmert. Also schnell ein Singlespeed- Fully draus gemacht .... 

Gruss, Nicolai


----------



## madbull (1. September 2003)

@ Lupi: Ich drück die Daumen, dass du bis dahin wieder eine neue Hirschkuh an deiner Seite (bzw. unter deinem Hintern) hast! Aber sonst nimmst du eben den SSer: Was du mit dem hinbekommst, schaffst du dann auch mit dem Fully...  

@ Nicolai: Hey, das bist ja echt du in der Anmeldeliste!   Und der Stefan in der Liste ist auch derjenige, der mit dir im Harz war? Und jetzt als Rochester hier angemeldet ist?

@ tony: Ich übernehme gerne die Bike-Technik-Station. Gage-Gregor-_ könnte das zwar IMHO noch viel besser, aber der wird sicher an der ich-balanzier-jetzt-eine-halbe-Stunde-Station oder einer ähnlichen dringender gebraucht...  

Und nochwas: SPRINGEN, das du weiter oben erwähnt hast, ist genau das, was ich gerne lernen möchte! Das heißt, (ab)springen kann ich eigentlich, nur das Fliegen danach bedarf bei mir einiger Verbesserungen...   
Und den RICHTIGEN Bunny Hop werde ich wohl bestimmt auch an einer Station lernen können, oder? Gage_ hat schon mal versucht ihn mir beizubringen, aber nach zwei oder drei Durchschlägen und einer eingedellten Felge durch unerfreuliche Begegnungen mit Randsteinen hab ich dann irgendwann aufgegeben und hoppe seitdem nur den "normalen" Hop, das heißt ich hebe mit beiden Rädern gleichzeitig ab...

I froi mi!


----------



## himbeertoni (1. September 2003)

@mad..........du bekommst die technik abteilung.............melde dich bitte per pm bei mir was du dann im einzelnen machen willst.......


@ alle....... bin dabei ein tisch zu reservieren...........gutes bikerfutter zu schlanken preisen........ dann kann man sich hinterher immernoch ins festgewühl stürzen....


  tonilein


----------



## Wraith (1. September 2003)

Sofern keine freien PKW-Plätze mehr zur Verfügung stehen - käme da evtl. für die nicht-motorisierten Hamburger ein Leihwagen in Betracht?

Mieten würde ich. Wer hätte denn noch Interesse - je mehr, desto billiger für jeden?


----------



## Giant69 (1. September 2003)

Moin!
Wenn zur Deisterbesichtigung der jetzige So. der 7. gemeint ist, würde ich wohl auch dort aufschlagen. 1200 am Pass?
Bin zwar nicht mehr so der Anfänger,aber der Deister reizt ja ständig,
Gruss,   Jan


----------



## Gerrit (1. September 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von wraith _
> *Sofern keine freien PKW-Plätze mehr zur Verfügung stehen - käme da evtl. für die nicht-motorisierten Hamburger ein Leihwagen in Betracht?
> *




Vielleicht hat jemand ne Anhängerkupplung? Anhänger kriegt man recht günstig geliehen....alle PKWs mit Leuten vollstopfen und den Rest ab in den Hänger.

cheers
gerrit


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## himbeertoni (1. September 2003)

am 14/09 um 10 uhr parkplatz nienstädter pass (oder so ähnlich)

tempo und technik eher slow.........wollen sehen was für "wörkschopp" machbar ist.....




 toni


----------



## Rabbit (2. September 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von himbeertoni _
> *tempo und technik eher slow.........wollen sehen was für "wörkschopp" machbar ist.....*


Ich würde vorschlagen: Frankweg, Grenzweg, Grabtrail und zum Abschluß den "Deistershore" runter nach Feggendorf!


----------



## himbeertoni (2. September 2003)

hier postest , sind das eher die ****ing happy trails   

was rauchst du denn so ?*malvorsichtigfrag 

wir brauchen zur abwechslung mal kein scharmützel   

 tonilein


----------



## Hattrick (2. September 2003)

@Harry: nachdenk - wieviele wohl die genannten "Wege" überstehen würden ? Am Ende könnten müßte jeweils ein Feldlazarett aufgebaut werden ...

Wir fahren wunschgemäß Trails der, für hiesige Verhältnisse, einfachen bis max mittleren Kategorie. (Abfahrt Feggendorf ist wahrscheinlich dabei)

Wer am Ende der Tour noch nicht genug haben sollte, kann ja noch -freiwillige vor- (ich bin dabei) den Frank/Grenz/Grabweg durchreiten.


----------



## *blacksheep* (2. September 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von Hattrick _
> *@Harry: nachdenk - wieviele wohl die genannten "Wege" überstehen würden ? Am Ende könnten müßte jeweils ein Feldlazarett aufgebaut werden ...
> 
> Wir fahren wunschgemäß Trails der, für hiesige Verhältnisse, einfachen bis max mittleren Kategorie. (Abfahrt Feggendorf ist wahrscheinlich dabei)
> ...


´

Ganz meine Meinung!

Gruss,

Janus


----------



## himbeertoni (2. September 2003)

da hat dieses thema über 1800 hits aber keine weitere anmeldung???

       für alle die hier mitlesen....... 

!!!!!!!!!es sind noch 6 plätze frei!!!!!!!



 toni


----------



## Gempi (2. September 2003)

Also ich würd ja wirklich gerne, aber ich hab ehrlich gesagt Angst mich zu verletzen.

Wenn mir einer von euch Forstautobahnrasern in die Karre fährt, weil der Weg auf einmal ne Ecke hat, das Risiko ist mir wirklich zu groß. 

   

Entschuldigung für diesen unproduktiven Beitrag.


----------



## rigger (2. September 2003)

...bin mir noch nich so sicher ob ich das mache!

1. alleine hab ich keinen Bock nochmal hinzufahren, wie am 13.7. Wird a bisserl teuer von den Spritkosten!  

2. Höchstens wenn noch ein Einsteiger aus meiner gegend mitfährt!

3. Wenn ich mich bis dahin an meine Ritchey Click-Pedale gewöhnt habe, es bringt glaube ich nix wenn ich Technik trainieren will und mich ständig auffe Fresse lege weil ich nich aussen Pedalen komme.

4. Wenn dann noch ein oder mehrere Plätze frei sind.

gretz Nils


----------



## nicolai (3. September 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von madbull _*
> @ Nicolai: Hey, das bist ja echt du in der Anmeldeliste! Und der Stefan in der Liste ist auch derjenige, der mit dir im Harz war? Und jetzt als Rochester hier angemeldet ist?
> *



Jo, bin ich  Der Rochester ist aber ein anderer aber das Bike ist das selbe. Der vermeindliche Rochester kommt zwar auch mit, hat aber nur ein Trekkingrad. Also das gleiche was ich früher auch mal hatte. Ein 28'er Fully mit dem man eigentlich ja auch ein bisschen im Gelände fahren kann.



> _Original geschrieben von madbull _*
> Und nochwas: SPRINGEN, das du weiter oben erwähnt hast, ist genau das, was ich gerne lernen möchte! Das heißt, (ab)springen kann ich eigentlich, nur das Fliegen danach bedarf bei mir einiger Verbesserungen...
> *



Das will ich auch mal richtig lernen. 

Gruss, Nicolai


----------



## himbeertoni (3. September 2003)

alle die ein crossrad( 28ger) haben........bitte bei mir per pm melden ..........kann evtl. vernünftige mtb´s 
für das we besorgen .....mit crossrad hat haben zumindest die touren nicht viel sinn...

und zu denen die sich aus verschiedenen gründen nicht trauen....... Ich wiederhole nochmal 

dies ist ein 

EINSTEIGERFAHRTECHNIKWORKSHOP 

da wird nicht geheizt!!!!

lasst euch !!!!!nicht!!!! von zum teil etwas heftigen vorschlägen und antworten(was so gefahren werden soll) abschrecken.....



 toni


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Rabbit (3. September 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von himbeertoni _
> *lasst euch !!!!!nicht!!!! von zum teil etwas heftigen vorschlägen und antworten(was so gefahren werden soll) abschrecken.....*


Recht hat er! Meine Vorschläge zu den Deistertrails waren schließlich nur ein Scherz, oder waren die Smileys in dem Beitrag nicht eindeutig genug? 
(Irgendwie beschleicht mich langsam das Gefühl, viele denken das war ernst gemeint) 

Gruß  
Harry


----------



## Wraith (3. September 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von Rabbit _
> *
> Recht hat er! Meine Vorschläge zu den Deistertrails waren schließlich nur ein Scherz, oder waren die Smileys in dem Beitrag nicht eindeutig genug?
> (Irgendwie beschleicht mich langsam das Gefühl, viele denken das war ernst gemeint)
> ...



Da ich die Deistertrails nicht kenne, kann ich dazu nicht viel sagen. Ich weiss auch nicht, wie das allgemeine (Anfänger-)Niveau bei allen Teilnehmern ist.
Verständlich ist aber auch, dass vielleicht viele zurückschrecken, wenn sie hier so manches lesen (Sprünge üben). Ich übe auch Sprünge - vom Bike in die Karpaten. 

Ich für meinen Teil kann nur sagen, dass ich mich als Anfänger einstufe und da ich mich und meine Crashquote kenne, werde ich auf jeden Fall mit Protektoren kommen/fahren - auch wenn Ihr alle lacht... 

Habt Ihr denn schon Ideen, wie so grob das Rahmenprogramm aussieht (z. B. Balancieren, Hütchen langsam bis mittel im Slalom umfahren o. ä.)?


----------



## himbeertoni (3. September 2003)

sind auf jeden fall sinnvoll und bevor ich es vergesse zu erwähnen , natürlich auf jeden fall ein HELM!!!!!



 toni


----------



## Netghost (3. September 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von wraith _
> *
> 
> Da ich die Deistertrails nicht kenne, kann ich dazu nicht viel sagen. Ich weiss auch nicht, wie das allgemeine (Anfänger-)Niveau bei allen Teilnehmern ist.
> ...



Wenn du mit protektoern kommst lacht da keiner, ich hab nen Dynamo dran, da hat auch keiner gelacht. Hier herrscht das motto "jedem das seine", also keine angst.


----------



## rigger (3. September 2003)

Also ich kann nich kommen, hatte mit dem Gedanken gespielt den kurs zu machen, aber an dem WE is unsere Vereinsmeisterschaft und wenn ich die nich mitmache kann ich die ganze nächste saison knicken, weil ich dann nich zu den kreis-, Bezirks-, und landesmeisterschaften kann!  

greetz
Nils


----------



## himbeertoni (4. September 2003)

1)da jetzt immernoch nen paar plätze frei sind und ich aber langsam wissen muss wie viele wir werden ,wollte ich fragen ob wir das we ins lmb stellen wollen........eure meinung bitte

2) hat jemand noch pmr funkgeräte für das we ?(diese kleinen dies jetzt überall so nachgeschmissen gibt)

3) brauch jemand für das we noch ein mtb? (habe hier was von crossbikes gelesen )

4)werde am we mal die heimische strecke zusammen stellen, jemand noch lust dabei zu sein?


sodele das wars erstmal, greetz ,toni


----------



## Pan (4. September 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von BAM _
> * DDR rules! *



und



> _Original geschrieben von BAM _
> *Ich frage mich, wie jemals einer von euch auf dem Rad sitzend über den Deister gekommen ist. Schiebend?
> *



...Gott, dem Himmel oder wem auch immer sei Dank, bin ich nie in die Verlegenheit gekommen eine von Erich's Kaderschmieden besuchen zu müssen. Das mal vorweg!!!

Nun zum eigentlichen Thema: 

Warst Du jemals im Deister? Kennst Du die dortigen Trails?

Ich kann mich an einen von Deiner Sorte erinnern, der hat auch ob unserer Schiebepassagen in den Alpen gelästert.

Vor Ort hat er dann ebenfalls geschoben...

...also halt den Ball flach, junga Froind!!!


----------



## Pan (4. September 2003)

Hey himbeertoni!


Kann diesmal leider, leider,leider nicht teilnehmen.

Wenn's denn erstemal ein Erfolg wird (was wohl außer Frage steht), freue ich mich auf ne´ Wiederholung im Frühjahr.

Meinetwegen dann auch für Fortgeschrittene....


...geile Aktion!!! Und laß´ Dich nicht von ein paar Dummschwätzern unterkriegen.


----------



## gage_ (5. September 2003)

Themenfremde Beitraege werden in Zukunft geloescht.

Extra Hamburg Forum: Bei Bedarf bitte hier weiterdiskutieren.

Der Rest dieses Themas ist weiter unten zu finden. *blubb*


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Netghost (6. September 2003)

Mal ne andere Frage: Wir wollen doch am Sa Abend ne party feiern oder doch nur aufm Stadtfest rumgurken? Ich spiele nämlich mit dem Gedanken ein oder zwei Flaschen Met mitzubringen, nicht genug um am So n kater zu haben aber ich will auch net das ich dann meine met trink und der rest in die Röhre schaut. Es gibt zwar kaum einen der Met trink aber wenn, dann sinds meisten immer mehr als einer.


----------



## himbeertoni (6. September 2003)

von mir aus können wir auch selber party machen, soll nicht am mir liegen..........müsste halt nur vorbereitet werden........ich persönlich würde lieber aufs stadtfest(weinfest) gehen.....dort können wir immernoch unsere eigene party machen   

würde es auch wetterabhängig machen..........

was meint ihr ???

 , toni


----------



## Outbreak (6. September 2003)

Das Weinfest klingt doch gar nicht verkehrt!  

Ansonsten wäre es auch wieder einiger Aufwand, alles zu organisieren... Und erst das sauber machen hinterher...  

cu,

Martina


----------



## Netghost (6. September 2003)

Weinfest?? Da Met ja Honigwein ist, müsste es den dort auch geben...okay damit hat sich die frage erledigt  Also auf zum Weinfest.


----------



## Wraith (8. September 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von himbeertoni _
> *3) brauch jemand für das we noch ein mtb? (habe hier was von crossbikes gelesen )*



Wie bindend wäre denn die Inanspruchnahme eines geliehenen MTBs und um was für ein Bike (Fully, Hardtail, Rahmenhöhe) handelt es sich?

Hintergrund: Mein Bike ist zur Zeit in der Werkstatt und wohl erst am 25. fertig  - mit Glück früher...


----------



## Netghost (8. September 2003)

Am 25.? Was bitte ist das für eine Werkstatt? selbst das Aufbauen des Rades dauert höchstens eine Woche? Da würde ich mal druck machen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Wraith (8. September 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von Netghost _
> *Am 25.? Was bitte ist das für eine Werkstatt? selbst das Aufbauen des Rades dauert höchstens eine Woche? Da würde ich mal druck machen. *



Das ist eine kleine, aber leider auch ausgebuchte Werkstatt. Ich habe das Buch gesehen. Voll bis oben hin. Und nur noch ein, vielleicht auch zwei Mann da.
Ich muss aber auch dazu sagen, dass es fast ein Neuaufbau ist nach meinem gestrigen Sturz. 

Zudem bin ich aber auch etwas vorsichtig was den sog. "Druck" angeht. So eine Pleite, wie bei der letzten Werkstatt möchte ich nicht mehr erleben (Hinterrad schief eingebaut).


----------



## himbeertoni (8. September 2003)

da wir hier verschiedene dinge "teilnehmerzahlabhängig" noch organisieren müssen möchte ich nochmal darauf hinweisen das noch ein paar plätze frei sind!!!!!!

ab freitag muss die teilnehmerzahl feststehen.........

Freitag , 12/09 ist Meldungsschluss 

big greetz , toni


----------



## Sir Gempi (8. September 2003)

Also mal ganz sachlich, was macht ihr Leute nur verkehrt???



> Ich muss aber auch dazu sagen, dass es fast ein Neuaufbau ist nach meinem gestrigen Sturz.



Das ist doch einfach nicht normal, das sich andauernd jemand so auf die Fresse ledert, das entweder die Knochen, oder wie hier (wohl nur dank Protektoren) die Maschine futsch ist. Das würde mir zu denken geben, aber kräftig. 



> So eine Pleite, wie bei der letzten Werkstatt möchte ich nicht mehr erleben (Hinterrad schief eingebaut).



Ääääh, Schnellspanner auf, Rad gerade, Schnellspanner zu!? Genau das meine ich, genau das, einfach erschreckend.


----------



## Buddy (8. September 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von Sir Gempi _
> *Also mal ganz sachlich, was macht ihr Leute nur verkehrt??? *



Also mal ganz ehrlich, was ist daran so schwer zu verstehen, dass Deine Posts hier *unerwünscht* sind ?!


----------



## Rabbit (8. September 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von Sir Gempi _
> *Also mal ganz sachlich, was macht ihr Leute nur verkehrt???
> *


Vielleicht liegt es einfach nur daran, daß hier in diesem Forum das Aufkommen der Biker aus dem Raum Hamburg, wie "ihr Leute" ja selbst bereits schon festgestellt habt, höher ist als aus anderen Bereichen von Norddeutschland. Eine Erklärung dafür, warum es in solchen Ballungsräumen nahe von Großstädten zu solch einer Erhöhung kommen kann, hat ja gage_ bereits versucht zu erklären!
Und wo mehr Personen biken ist es nur natürlich, daß auch das Aufkommen an Stürzen, im schlimmsten Fall mit Verletzungen, höher ist.
Um aber genau dieses in Zukunft zu vermeiden veranstalten wir eben ein Fahrtechnikseminar. Wir arbeiten halt an uns. Man könnte auch sagen wir seien Lernfähig.

@Buddy: Wie sieht es denn jetzt mit deiner Teilnahme aus. Ist die nun in trocknen Tüchern oder zierst Du dich noch immer wie ein Waschweib?


----------



## Buddy (8. September 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von Rabbit _
> *@Buddy: Wie sieht es denn jetzt mit deiner Teilnahme aus. Ist die nun in trocknen Tüchern oder zierst Du dich noch immer wie ein Waschweib?  *



Sorry, bin nicht dabei, nenn mich Waschweib


----------



## Lupi (8. September 2003)

Hallo Buddy , Du Waschweib


----------



## Wraith (8. September 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von Rabbit _
> *
> Vielleicht liegt es einfach nur daran, daß hier in diesem Forum das Aufkommen der Biker aus dem Raum Hamburg, wie "ihr Leute" ja selbst bereits schon festgestellt habt, höher ist als aus anderen Bereichen von Norddeutschland. Eine Erklärung dafür, warum es in solchen Ballungsräumen nahe von Großstädten zu solch einer Erhöhung kommen kann, hat ja gage_ bereits versucht zu erklären!*



Obgleich ich den kleinen Gempi auf meiner Ignore-Liste habe, will ich mal so gnädig sein und versuchen ihm das zu erklären:

Also lieber Sir,

das ich mich hinlege, liegt vielleicht daran, dass ich nicht nur zu blöd zum Biken bin, ich gehöre zudem auch noch zu der Sorte Menschen, die MTBSM-veranlagt sind und es ggf. darauf anlegen zu stürzen.
Es gibt so geografische - das sind halt Orte, Wege, Bereiche der weltoffenen Natur - Gebiete, die "noch nie ein Nicht-Hamburger (ein Mensch, der nicht in Hamburg geboren und aufgewachsen ist, aber im späteren Verlauf seines Lebens nach Hamburg gezogen ist) jemals zuvor gesehen hat" und als eingefleischter Vollprofi wie Du, weißt Du natürlich, dass es nicht ratsam ist in verlassenen und vielleicht schwierigen Geländen alleine zu biken.

Da ich allerdings ein einsames, verlassenes Kind bin und darüber hinaus eine schwierige Kindheit hatte, muss ich so manche Tour alleine bezwingen.
Jah, es liegt an meinem Suziddrang - das ist, wenn jemand den Drang verspürt seinem Leben selbst ein Ende setzen zu wollen, man spricht manchmal auch davon, dass jemand Selbstmord-gefährdet ist - wenn ich so meine Falten im Spiegel betrachte und in verschiedenen Tabellen auf meine Zugehörigkeit in die Seniorenklasse I erinnert werde.
Naja, und was soll ich sagen!? Mit zunehmendem Alter lässt das Gedächtnis nach, da vergisst man schonmal nach einer Inspektion die Inspektion zu inspezieren.

Nun, ich hoffe, ich konnte Dir ausführlich meine Dummheit, meine Blödheit, mein depressives Leben, meine schreckliche Kindheit und die psychologischen (das würde jetzt zu weit führen, Dir diesen Begriff zu erklären) Hintergründe meiner Stürze darlegen!?!


----------



## Sir Gempi (9. September 2003)

Tragisch, ein klassischer Fall von Whole-Life-Crisis. Sehr tragisch.

Viel Glück damit!


----------



## himbeertoni (9. September 2003)

die führung durch die "heiligen hallen" bei nicolai steht auch !!!

 toni


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Wraith (9. September 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von himbeertoni _
> *die führung durch die "heiligen hallen" bei nicolai steht auch !!!
> 
> toni *



Gibt es vielleicht einen Webauftritt o. ä., um schonmal vorher einen Überblick zu verschaffen. Nicolai bzw. seine heilige Halle sagt mir nichts (schäm).


----------



## hoschi03 (9. September 2003)

Tach auch 

Nicolai ist von ALfeld gleich um die Ecke

www.nicolai.net

Ciao bis die Tage


----------



## rigger (9. September 2003)

Macht ihr am Sonntag denn auch ne Tour im Deister? 
Dafür könnte ich mich vielleicht aufraffen und dort erscheinen wenn ich darf  und das Wetter mitspielt.


----------



## himbeertoni (9. September 2003)

das hängt vom wetter ab und wir entscheiden das kurzfristig 

geplant ist es!!!! und mit darfst du natürlich auch..........  

greetz, toni


----------



## himbeertoni (13. September 2003)

hi @ all, da jetzt feststeht wieviel nun kommen , kann ich mich diese woche an die letzen vorbereitungen machen

leider sind an dem we in unser partnergastronomie keine gesellschaften möglich, werde für guten ersatz sorgen.......
(in richtung pasta)

jemand jetzt noch ohne bike?

werde per pm ne checkliste an alle schicken ,das keiner was vergisst usw

ne genaue anfahrtsbeschreibung gibt es dann auch !!!

mit besten grüßen, toni


----------



## himbeertoni (15. September 2003)

........war sehr schön und aufschlußreich.....was so geht und was nicht , superdank an hattrick der wirklich sehr schöne stücke zusammen gestellt hat. auch superdank an gage_  und janus

jetzt brauchen wir nur noch son wetterchen wie vergangenes we und wir haben auf jeden fall "gewonnen"

toni


----------



## *blacksheep* (15. September 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von himbeertoni _
> *........war sehr schön und aufschlußreich.....was so geht und was nicht , superdank an hattrick der wirklich sehr schöne stücke zusammen gestellt hat. auch superdank an gage_  und janus
> 
> jetzt brauchen wir nur noch son wetterchen wie vergangenes we und wir haben auf jeden fall "gewonnen"
> ...



Moin Toni,


jau, die gestrige Tour war super!

Da wage ich mich doch glatt mal an einen kleinen Tourbericht:

Gestern früh um 7 Uhr holte ich gage_ und sein lecker Orange  ab. Trotz heftigen Schlafdefizites meinerseits war die Stimmung fröhlich und ausgelassen (Thx an dieser Stelle nochmals an BAM und Anhang  ). Unterwegs stockten wir noch unsere Kohlehydratspeicher auf und weiter gings auf in Richtung Deister! Die Erwartungshaltung meinerseits war angesichts ominöser Begriffe wie Grenz- und Frankweg natürlich recht hoch, wenn sich auch sicherlich das eine oder andere Mal die Frage stellte, welches Schlüsselbein ICH mir heute brechen würde...  

Am Nienstädter Pass wurden wir auch gleich von nem dicken Passat genötigt , leider konnte ich der Drehmomentorgie eines  TDI´s nicht viel entgegensetzen, so mussten wir Hattrick ziehen lassen... Wenigstens brauchten wir nicht mehr nach dem vereinbarten Treffpunkt ausschauhalten, Hattricks Passat am Horizont wies uns den Weg.

Am Parkplatz angekommen packten wir erstmal unsere Ausrüstung aus, begutachteten die neuste Technik und besprachen erste Details der Tour. Hattrick übernahm die Rolle des Tourguides und führte uns sodann auf die ersten 140HM des Tages in Richtung Nordmannsturm hinauf.









Dort angekommen gab´s erstmal eine Runde Milchkaffee um für die weiteren Herausforderungen des Tages gerüstet zu sein...

Hier ein paar Bilder:

gage_:






Hattrick:






Himbeertoni: 






So gestärkt gings weiter zu neuen Taten. Leider kann ich aufgrund meiner mangelnden Ortskenntnisse keine Aussage darüber treffen, wo wir jetzt genau unterwegs waren. Jedenfalls haben wir die verschäften Sachen wie zum Beispiel den Grenzweg völlig aussen vor gelassen. Nichtsdestotrotz waren schöne lange Anstiege und rasante Downhills, die meine FR zum Glühen (Zitat: "iiiiiiii, das stinkt!") brachten, zu bewältigen. 

Zwischendrin gabs kleine Pausen:






Irgendwann kamen wir an den berüchigten Northshore-Trail, an dem sich (korrigiert mich, wenn ich mich irre) auch schon Tracer in einem Video hat verewigen lassen. Gage_ liess es sich natürlich nicht nehmen, da auch runter zu preschen, wogegen sich meine Wenigkeit in edler Zurückhaltung übte und lieber gage_´s Aktion auf digitales Zelluloid bannte.

Kleiner Vorgeschmack:  






Und noch eins:






Nach insgesamt knapp 33 Kilometern und 850 HM kamen wir dann wieder am Parkplatz an. Hier wurde noch ein wenig geflachst, gefachsimpelt und die Zusammenstellung der Tour am nächsten Wochenende besprochen.

Siehe hier:






und






Nach herzlicher Verabschiedung ging´s dann wieder zurück in Richtung Heimat.

Und schon bald begann die eigentliche Odyssee des Tages:

Nach knapp 25 KM auf der A2/A352 stieg die Motortemperatur meines bisher treuen Autos auf maximalen Anschlag und die Warnleuchte gab unermüdlich zu verstehen, dass es wohl besser wäre rechts ranzufahren und den Motor abzustellen... Gesagt getan. Motorhaube auf 






und siehe da, es dampft und zischt, nur von Wasser war im Ausgleichsbehälter NICHTS mehr zu sehen... 






Flüssigkeit hatte ich in meinem Camelbak noch genug, aber Apfelsaftschorle in den Kühlkreislauf eines Autos zu füllen scheute selbst ich mich!  

Nun denn, selbst ist der Mann, zum Handy gegriffen und den ADAC gerufen, der gute Mann kam ja auch schon nur 1,5 Stunden später!  

Ein wenig Werbung:






SO sah der gelbe Engel aus:






Uns SO sahen wir ihn die meiste Zeit:






Nun denn, der Thermostat war wohl gebrochen, aber ist ja alles kein Problem, dann öffnen wir den grossen Kühlkreislauf eben dauerhaft! Ha! Wäre doch gelacht! Wie gesagt, so getan, sah ja auch alles gut aus, der Motor hatte im Stand recht stabile Temperatur die sich im normalen Bereich bewegte, Zitat" Nun können sie beruhigt weiterfahren!" Dass die Heizung nicht funktioniert ist ja nicht schlimm, die brauchen wir eh nicht.... 

Das liessen wir uns nicht zweimal sagen, war es nun doch fast schon dunkel und wir wollten nur noch nach Hause.

Nun denn, keine 3 Kilometer später 2. Akt, selbe Szene, Motortemperatur 140°C , Wasserdampf zischt unter der Motorhaube hervor, ein richtig erhebender Anblick...

Obwohl ich nur 10 Minuten vorher auch noch dumpfbackig den Aufnahmeantrag des ADAC´s unterschrieben hatte, mochte ich den Verein nicht mehr anrufen und entsann mich dann doch tatsächlich meiner Volkswagen Mobilitätsgarantie! Warum bin ich da nicht gleich drauf gekommen?????  

Alles kein Problem, eine nette Dame nimmt das ganze Szenario auf und verbindet mich nach 10 Minuten in der Warteschleife mit dem nächsten Bereitschaftsdienst. Beschreibe dem Menschen haarklein, wo wir uns befinden. Super! Nach nur 15 Minuten kommt auch schon ein Servicemobil auf das Gelände des Autohofs Mellendorf! Dumm nur, dass der Kollege nur die eine Hälfte des Parkplatzes inspiziert und dann 30 Sekunden später schon wieder abdampft. Unser Winken und Rufen hat er natürlich weder gesehen noch gehört.  Naja, wieder ans Telefon, inzwischen dann doch schon recht entnervt, ok die Dame pfeift den Kollegen wieder zurück. Ist auch schon sofort wieder da und nimmt uns an die Abschleppstange. Ein kurzer Blick in den Motorraum, ein "Starten Sie mal!" und prompt die Diagnose "Alles klar, das ist die Wasserpumpe! Die ist hinüber! Das kann ich heute natürlich nicht mehr reparieren!"

War ja klar, warum auch Teile auf Lager legen, wenn man sie innerhalb 24 Stunden geliefert bekommen kann??  

Nun denn, ist ja alles kein Problem, n Ersatzwagen ist für 3 Tage drin. Nur: Wie machen wir das mit den Bikes? Das Angebot des netten VW-Menschen, die Bikes doch in der Werkstatt zu lagern, lehnen wir dankend aber bestimmt ab!  

Ok... erstmal schauen, was für´n Wagen da jetzt drin ist, hätte ja auch n Passat sein können...  

Jetzt brauch der Mensch auch noch meine Papiere, Ausweis, Führerschein...klar , kein Thema, hier und hier und... moment mal, WO ist mein Führerschein??    

Ach der liegt ja zu Hause im Scanner. Da liegt er gut. Ok. Ran ans Telefon und meine Freundin gebeten, das Ding doch einfach mal rüberzufaxen. Das ging auch superschnell und innerhalb 5 Minuten hatten wir nen schönen Golf IV in satinsilber vor uns stehen. Nun ja, wie kriegen wir da die Bikes rein?? Kein Problem meint Gregor, Laufräder raus und ne Decke oder Schaumstoff zwischen die Rahmen und dann passt das da rein. Hmpf, nicht sehr elegant. Da fällt mir doch ein: Der Heckträger am Lupo passt doch auch an den Golf, wenn man ihn ein wenig umbaut! 

Gesagt, getan, Ergebnis:






(Sieht auch gut aus... )

Dann ging´s auch schon wieder los in Richtung Hamburg. Unterwegs wunderten wir uns, dass im Golf in Punkto Geschwindigkeit und Beschleunigung aber auch kein Staat zu machen war, gage_´s Recherche im Fahrzeugschein ergab dann: Shit, in der Karre ist derselbe Motor wie im Lupo drin, na hoffentlich hält der mal bis Hamburg durch!  Und: WARUM hat der Typ uns nicht einfach die Wasserpumpe aus dem Golf in den Lupo eingebaut??   

Fazit: Kurz vor Mitternacht gage_ wohlbehalten zu Hause abgeliefert, kurz nach Mitternacht zu Hause angekommen und trotz allem einen wunderbaren Tag erlebt!

Thx an Hattrick, Himbeertoni, gage_ für einen tollen Tag!

Gruß,

Janus


----------



## Rabbit (15. September 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von Janus _
> *Leider kann ich aufgrund meiner mangelnden Ortskenntnisse keine Aussage darüber treffen, wo wir jetzt genau unterwegs waren.*


Hm, anhand der "Fotostory" und meinen Ortskenntnissen würde ich jetzt mal raten:
Vom P Nienstedter Pass die E1 hoch zum Nordmannsturm (da habt ihr euch den Kaffee ja gleich redlich verdient)  - dann vermutlich den Trail runter zur Wallmanshütte (ich denke Hattrick hat euch nicht den Nordmannsturmtrail runtergejagt)  - dann seid ihr sicher noch den Schraubeweg hoch zur Kreuzbuche (fünftes Bild?) - Naja, der "Deistershore" und dann wohl weiter runter bis zum Deisterparkplatz bei Feggendorf. Wie ihr dann allerdings zum Parkplatz am Nienstedter Paß zurück seid ist mir nicht ersichtlich. War die CF Karte voll?  

Bis Freitag, 
Harry


----------



## gage_ (15. September 2003)

.. sind wir die E1 zur Abwechslung mal runter gefahren.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## *blacksheep* (15. September 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von Rabbit _
> *
> ...War die CF Karte voll?
> 
> ...




LOL...nee, die krieg ich vielleicht auf nem 2-wöchigen Trip am Gardasee voll!  

Und selbst wenn, ich hab immer ne 2. Karte des selben Modells im Gepäck. Kennst mich doch! Redundanz ist alles!

Bis Freitag! *freu*

Janus


----------



## sopdu (15. September 2003)

moin moin, 
wollte nur mal kurz hallo sagen, ich gehör zu den dreien die zu Hause pennen wollen, freuen uns schon alle um mal was zu lernen, meine Spezialität ist nämlich links ausm Pedal raus, antäuschen und dann doch nach rechts pegeln und ab aufs Fresschen    und aufm Weinfest wirds bestimmt recht gemütlich, die Alfelder Innenstadt ist ganz schön. 

greetings
sopdu


----------



## himbeertoni (15. September 2003)

auf der deistertour gibt es genügende möglichkeiten abzukürzen!!! nicht das ihr denkt das es unbedingt die runde sein muss die wir gestern gefahren sind .....
werden eh gruppen bilden ........
so das keiner überfordert wird , soll ja noch spass machen!!!

drückt alle die daumen für gutes wetter !!!

greetz, toni


----------



## sopdu (15. September 2003)

so hab hier mal kurz ne Karte für die Anfahrt zu Toni gebastelt, klickst Du hier  hoffe man kann es erkenne, wenn noch nen Wunsch da ist, kurz hier posten, ich sehe zu das es funzt.

sopdu


----------



## himbeertoni (15. September 2003)

funzt prima wenn man vergrößert !!!


bg, toni


----------



## sopdu (16. September 2003)

hmm, wollte oben editieren zu spät, na ja, so hab´s nochmal bischen genauer jemacht.
Wer von Norden kommt, klickt hier 
von Süden klickt hier 
und wer von Hildesheim kommt klickt hier 

greetings
sopdu


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Wraith (18. September 2003)

So,

da sich ja nun die Stunden nähern, darf ich allen Teilnehmern viel Spaß wünschen - ich darf ja nicht mitkommen (SCH### BEREITSCHAFT). 

Benehmt Euch ja anständig und verärgert mir die Organisatoren nicht, denn aus zuverlässigen, dunklen, geheimen Quellen ist mir bekannt, dass im Frühjahr wieder ein Seminar stattfinden soll.

Also, viel Spaß und Happy Trails...


----------



## Martinbaby (18. September 2003)

In wenigen Stunden gehts los. Zum ersten Mal melde ich mich nun auch hier in diesem thread um allen Beteiligten viel, viel Spaß zu wünschen. Wäre gerne auch mitgekommen und werde an Euch denken.

Besonders gespannt bin ich ja vor allem auf die "After-Weekend-Berichterstattung" wurde wirklich nur gebikt? Oder auch gebölkt (Bölkstoff?  ) oder was weiß ich nicht alles. Bin sicher, Ihr werdet schon Euren Spaß haben. Wünsche allen alles Gute und daß alle heil und gesund wiederkommet.


----------



## rigger (18. September 2003)

Wünsche euch auch viel Spass und übertreibts nicht!   

Happy Trails!


----------



## Giant69 (19. September 2003)

Moin!
Frage: Wann seid Ihr denn ca. am Sonntag im Deister und wo?
Gruss,   Jan


----------



## Deistersause (20. September 2003)

Jo, das würd ich auch gern wissen, dann komm ich vielleicht mit!
Bike ist blankgeputzt und steht bereit!


----------



## momme (21. September 2003)

hay Giant69! hay Deistersause!

sie werden um 12uhr am nienstedter aufschlagen und dann richtung nordmannsturm starten!   wrong side of daasta!  

momme!


----------



## Netghost (21. September 2003)

We are back 
Ein paar in Särgen der rest im krankenwagen 

Nein, zwar gabs einen Ausfall aber der rest ist Wohlauf 
und das We war NUR GEIL!!!!!

Das berichte schreibe überlasse ich diesmal aber anderen.


----------



## wunny (21. September 2003)

....



Ich habe nur ein breites grinsen im gesicht, wenn an sa. denke....

 es wart einfach alles super... traumhaftes wetter.... super liebe leute.... eine menge gelernt... eine schöne landschaft.....

noch mal danke an toni, der uns dies alles ermöglicht hat....

.....


----------



## Lupi (21. September 2003)

ja , wirklich dem kann ich nur zustimmen.

Ich kann die ganzen Eindrücke , die neuen Erfahrungen und Lebensweisheiten die ich gewonnen habe noch gar nicht richtig verarbeiten.

Man hat doch viel gelernt und viele nette Menschen kennengelernt.

Da muß ich erstmal eine Nacht drüber schlafen, und werde bestimmt von den ganzen Werkzeugen im Baumarkt träumen, oder vom richtigen Luftdruck im Reifen oder von den "Muchsluchsen" mit ihren spitzen Schnäbeln oder wie man eine Federgabel mit einer Wasserpumpenzange zerlegt oder von was weiß ich nicht noch alles.

Alles in allem ein super wochenende das ich bestimmt nicht so schnell vergessen werde.

Ich bin gespannt auf irgendwelche Bilder, ich hoffe doch es wurden welche gemacht ?


----------



## Outbreak (21. September 2003)

Es war einfach nur herrlich!!! 

Mehr dazu kommt Morgen, wenn ich auch eine Nacht zum verarbeiten hatte!

Aber auf jeden Fall auch von mir einen Riesendank an Micha!!!

cu,

Martina


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## himbeertoni (21. September 2003)

ihr lieben , gab ja noch nen paar komplikationen aber alles im griff   gehe auch gleich schlafen, habe ich mir wohl jetzt verdient hoffe ich  



ciao , das toni  
das stachelbeerchen (laut pitty)


----------



## Bischi (22. September 2003)

So Mädels...  ich mach das Thema hier mal zu, um die die Auswüchse von Vor- und Nachwochenendfreude nicht zu verwischen . Pics & Shots gibts dann im Laufe des Tages 

hier

mfg, Bischinger


----------

